# dell alienware 15R3 for field work



## craig_k (Oct 3, 2017)

replacement unit I'm considering: Anyone using the Dell Alienware's 15R3 for field editing use? Any knowledge that the IPS display is non-calibrating or inferior due to not being bright enough for use in daylight or lack of dedicated number keyboard... any personal known issues of deficient color gamut coverage\ poor display overall, other no-likes? I'd be using the 1920x1080 monitor resolution setting I suppose.
Specs I got was adobe rgb:71, srgb:92, ntsc:67, contrast770, brightness:300 , black level:0.39
thank you for your time and input....



Certified Refurbished
Processor: Intel Core 7th Generation i7-7700HQ Processor (Quad Core, up to 3.80 GHz, 6MB Cache, 35W)
Windows 10 Home 64bit English
180GB M.2 SATA 6Gb/s SSD
1TB 2.5inch SATA Hard Drive (7200 RPM)
32GB DDR4 Non-ECC SDRAM 2400MHz (2x16GB)
15.6 inch FHD (1920 x 1080) IPS Anti-Glare 300-nits Display
NVIDIA GTX 1060 6GB
Dell Outlet Alienware 15R3 Laptop
Standard Shipping FREE
AL 15 R3 : 1 Year Premium Support (Included in Price)
4x usb3.0 usb ports, 2 x usb3.0, 1 x Type A usb3.0 superspeed thunderbolt, 1 Type A usb3.0 superspeed w\powershare technology


----------



## craig_k (Oct 5, 2017)

This link for a viable candidate was provided to me on another forum....fully upgradeable-customized laptop...Eurocom


----------

